# Parking vs camping on the Isle of Wight



## curly71 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi fellow motorhomers. 

We are looking to hire a medium size motorhome to travel to the Isle of Wight next June for 4 nights for the Festival. Are there any recommended campsites nearby that are within walking distance (2 miles max) from Seaclose Park. Otherwise, would it be possible to park the motorhome legally in the vicinity ?

Many thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The festival has it's own "campervan" field.
You are limited to 7m x 7m but a medium sized van should fit OK.

PS Just looked at ferry fares and some return crossings on the Sunday and Monday are already sold out. The return fares are considerably dearer than the outgoing ones.


----------



## curly71 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks. We were just looking to park outside of the venue to escape the general beerheads and smelliness ! Haha. I'll certainly look into it though.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

curly71 said:


> Thanks. We were just looking to park outside of the venue to escape the general beerheads and smelliness !


Is it really worth all the extra hassle of having to get in and out each day.

Anyway I thought that was why people went to festivals - the "ambiance" and the "atmosphere".


----------



## curly71 (Dec 14, 2014)

The campervan parking plots are sold out anyway :-(


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Curly71
if you go onto ukcampsite.co.uk and search Newport or isle of wight it will list campsites in the area with reviews.
Regards Phil


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been to the festival a few times, and there are massive parking restrictions on the roads around the site. North of the site is the main road to fishbourne and was no parking. The local roads around it are too small for most vans as they ar 6'6 width. South and East of the site is residential areas again with parking restrictions(I can't remember what they were) 

West is water! 

The only place I could think about is the marina north west of the park, but it's a very smart marina so I can't imagine they'd let you stay long. 

Have you considered PARKATMYHOUSE. My missus uses it to park in London , and Newport road has some massive houses on it with big drives!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi curly,

I live on the Isle of Wight and I am afraid to say that your chances of finding a wild spot anywhere near the festival site are pretty remote. The nearest campsite to the festival site (Seaclose Park) is at www.kitehillfarm.co.uk and is just under 4 miles. However, the campsite is only a short walk from the main road that goes right past the festival site. There is a bus stop about 5 mins walk away from the campsite and buses during the festival are very frequent and run during the night to get festival goers back to their accomodation. You will need to act fast both to get a ferry booked and to get a place on a campsite (whether its the one above or not). My advice would be not to get too hung up about being close to the festival site as their are loads of extra buses running to all parts of the island during the festival.

If you want any help or advice about where to stay on the island or about the festival in general, then pm me anytime. We will probably go as we are both huge Fleetwood Mac fans although we also want to go to Cropredy to see the Proclaimers! Ah, decisions, decisions.....

Caulkhead


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Curly, I live on the Island and it is impossible to park near the Festival Site - even residents have to have permits to get to their own homes whilst the Festival is on. If the camper van pitches at the Festival have all gone then I suggest you make a booking with the Waverley Camping Site (see link below) at East Cowes which is a 5 minute walk to the Red Funnel Ferry terminal. Buses run all day and night to and from the terminal to the Festival. It takes about 15 minutes to get to the Festival Site. I have stayed at this site myself which is ideally situated with views across The Solent from the terraced pitches. Good luck. Keith

http://www.waverley-park.co.uk/


----------

